# cycling???



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok just wondering when you cycle your tank and then clean your tank fully like full new water is your whole cycling process gone to waste?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

you don't ever do 100 % changes for routine maintenance. if you have done a fishless cycle you change about 90% of the water before adding fish. The gravel is never removed from the tank to get cleaned.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Also when you are doing your routine WC's you could do maybe 10% every two days or 40-50% every week


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Your cycle is still intact, so long as you aren't removing gravel or bio-media. However, such large water changes are really not necessary. I've heard of such measures for very overstocked tanks and for people raising fry, but as routine maintenance, it really shouldn't be necessary. If it is necessary, you may need to reconsider the number of fish in the tank.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

sometimes when i put new decor my tank becomes really cloudy until i clean it is there another way to stop the water from being cloudy


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

my water is still cloudy??? its bothering me lol


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

what new decor?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

no im saying after i cycle it and if i get new decor and put it in the water it gets cloudy


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

What kind of decor are you putting in? Wood and rocks will often cloud water even if rinsed thoroughly.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

no just a fake plant and this barnacles decor from petsmart


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

The only thing I can think of that would cause that would be stirring something up from the substrate when you add the new decor. Other than that, I've got nothing. Sorry.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> clean your tank fully like full new water is your whole cycling process gone to waste?


 New water is ok, I do like to start a tank with 0 nitrate, but don't replace your media or gravel. 100% changes are safe when you don't have any fish. But still be careful to dechlor the water first.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok thx guys


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

did u wash the stuff with hot water first?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

i did but if you cant take out te gravel how do you take out your fishies poop or does ur gravel do that


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You suck out the fish poop with a "gravel washer". Its a siphon hose with a fat end. We tell people to leave the gravel alone during cycling, but after that take out your water change water with the gravel washer to get the poop too.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

You have a gravel vac so just push it down on the spot with the poo then it will start going up it if it does not make the full way and you are still siphoning move the vacuum to a place that will give more water


----------

